# Electric Fencer



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I want to put electric fence on the outside of my woven fence to keep stray dogs and coyotes away from the goats. I have looked at fencer chargers but not sure how many Joules would be needed. I know that some are very hot and when my neighbor got to close to his fencer he did not even touch it he could not get away from it and was glad my brother was there and unplugged it. I do not want anything that hot I have grandchildren that I am afraid may touch it. What is the lowest joules that I can get that would keep the animals away from it? Also, at what height would you recommend I will have kids out in the pasture along with the does and want to keep everyone safe. One other question is we also have bald eagles that may be able to get the kids how do you protect them from the eagles? I am planing on having place for them to hide in will they know enough to get go in if they see one.onder:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know for a fact this one will keep dogs out 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=1eb46a13-4bd6-4ca7-aa77-a2dba29c14f0
It hurts, I'm not saying it doesn't but my kids (and I) and touched it to many times to confess and we are still kicking. I think it's the ones with constant out out of electric that is behind the whole can't turn loose, this one is a pulse one, which means it puts out electric and waits a sec then goes again. 
As for how high, mine was actually on the inside of the fence, at knee height and it stopped a husky German shepherd cross. I'm going to put mine on the outside when it's time for them to kid and I think I'll go half that so about 6" or so off the ground. I would make sure that no heads from goats can get threw if you do this though. If the holes in your fence are big enough for heads then I would line the inside with chicken side or something.
Sorry no idea on the eagles :/


----------



## arielmadison (Jul 25, 2016)

I use the patriot 2 joule, it doesnt stay hot, every 2 seconds it sends a pulse. It is pretty powerful but like jessica I have touched it many times and was just fine... although maybe a little irritated once or twice. I have the bottom of my fence reinforced so that nothing can dig in and put the electric wire at the top so that nothing can jump in and so that the bucks stay respectful of the fence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, all good advice.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you keep the kids indoors until they're too big for the eagles to attack? I bet you could find out how much weight an eagle could lift online. & kids grow fast.


----------

